# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أبحث عن أخت قرآنية (للمراجعة من البقرة إلى الحج)

## أمة الحليم

*السلام عليكم ..*
*أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير ..*

*أخواتي أريد صاحبة قرآنية، تراجع معي* (*من سورة البقرة إلى سورة الحج بمعدل ثلاثة أجزاء يوميا)*
*من يناسبها ترد علي، أو ترسل على الخاص* 
*وتذكر الوقت المناسب لها*

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أمة الحليم

رواية حفص

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة أمة الحليم ويسر الله لنا ولك .

----------


## طويلبة

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله أختي أنا أرغب بذلك 
كيف نتواصل ؟ لعل الله تعالى ييسر لنا ذلك*

----------


## أمة الحليم

حياك الله أختي طويلبة، أرسلت لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## أمة الحليم

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=0_R_0hEj77Q

----------


## أمة الحليم

...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيك أمة الحليم، استعيني بالله أخيتي {قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين}
نسأل الله تعالى الثبات في الأمر ونسأله العزيمة على الرشد 
*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> *
> نسأل الله تعالى الثبات في الأمر ونسأله العزيمة على الرشد 
> *


آمين

----------


## أمة الحليم

جزاك الله خيرا أم علي ما قصرت معي

----------


## أمة الحليم

الحمد لله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

الحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------

